

Founders Fund invests in Berlin Startup ResearchGate - marcel-oelke
http://gigaom.com/2012/02/22/how-researchgate-plans-to-turn-science-upside-down/

======
rdl
This is one of the most interesting startups (outside of IT) that I've seen --
it's a meta tool which can increase scientific productivity for a lot of
research, which in turn will help lots of people.

